# WG ooohs, aaaahs, and yays!



## Ample Pie (Nov 6, 2007)

*Ooohs:*


Having my first feeder/feedee+WG dream
The fact that it featured a fellow Dimmer

*Aaaahs:*


Being just full enough, just stuffed enough

*Yays:*


The first time I felt the tickle of my hanging belly brushing my calves as I sat at my desk
Food highs

------------------

_More to follow; please add your own._


----------



## fatmac (Nov 6, 2007)

oooohs, when I first noticed my moobs sagging when I bent forward to type

Ahhhhs, when I realized how erotic it is to be stuffed silly

Yayssss, when I outgrew 50' jeans

Being fat is glorious


----------



## dac01 (Nov 7, 2007)

my ooohs when i realised my bellys is getting bigger and larger 

ahhhh over fed and constantly stuffed belly

yayys when the scale said that i now weigh over 125 kg /273 pounds

boy am i getting fatter


----------



## BuffetKing (Nov 8, 2007)

An oooh? When every little bump in the road causes a jiggle-fest.

An aaah? When I grab an overflowing handful of man-boob.

And a yay? I'll give you two. First, when my home scale read "Err", meaning that I'd surpassed 300lbs. Second, a few weeks later when I went to the doctor and discovered that I wieghed 330lbs! An all time high!!


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 8, 2007)

*Ooohs:*


Increasing weight and bulk=increasing sensitivity.

*Aaaahs:*


Watching with wonder the way my body adjusts to my changing, increasing weight and bulk.

*Yays:*


I give a new meaning to "car dancing," because when I car dance, the _whole_ car dances with me.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 11, 2007)

*Ooohs:*


 More curves!

*Aaaahs:*


 Fat is so snuggly-perfect for autumn and winter.

*Yays:*


The freedom, hell, the out right JOY of eating anything and everything I want.


----------



## BuffetKing (Nov 12, 2007)

Oooh: Hearing adult women talking about growing out of their clothes!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Nov 12, 2007)

BuffetKing said:


> Oooh: Hearing adult women talking about growing out of their clothes!



AGREED.

Ahh-watching myself grow in one sitting @ a buffet w/the gf...quite nice.

Yay-watching the gf fill herself up

D'oh-working it all off(and then some) in like 2 days w/competitions and practices


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2007)

This is the best thread on the Weight Board in years! Celebrating the little joys and pleasures of the gain is something that we never really think about, but it is the key, because without it, why would we do this? Thank you for inspiring and restoring my conviction in the Joy of Gaining! Say...that sounds like a nifty book!


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you; that is high praise .

I have always daydreamed about being a circus fat lady.



Obesus said:


> This is the best thread on the Weight Board in years! Celebrating the little joys and pleasures of the gain is something that we never really think about, but it is the key, because without it, why would we do this? Thank you for inspiring and restoring my conviction in the Joy of Gaining! Say...that sounds like a nifty book!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Nov 13, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Thank you; that is high praise .
> 
> I have always daydreamed about being a circus fat lady.




I have always wanted to marry a circus fat lady. I can imagine her softness and girth and curves and how I would feed her non-stop.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 13, 2007)

Oooohs: My girlfriend deciding to "let her self go."

Ahhhhs: Realizing how much she can pack away at a buffet

Yays: Noticing an obvious difference in her waist line since we started dating


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 13, 2007)

This is cute.

I'll post some that I agree (so far!) with and some of my own!

Oohs I agree with; "When every little bump in the road causes a jiggle-fest."

That is a little neat, I've noticed it. I like being soft and it just feels good having my belly or thighs jiggle a bit during a drive. I've even noticed it when I just walk.

"Increasing weight and bulk=increasing sensitivity. "

That's a big one I've noticed so far. Is anyone else here really ticklish? I always have been and I noticed the area I'm ticklish has stretched, even to like the top of my hips.

"More curves!"

Definitely! I especially like having bigger hips, more of a swivel in the way I walk.

Ahhhs I relate to;

"when I realized how erotic it is to be stuffed silly"

It is a lovely feeling. Being really full all together just makes me feel so comfortable.

"Fat is so snuggly-perfect for autumn and winter."

Yes! I was going to point that out myself. 

Yays I relate to;

"The freedom, hell, the out right JOY of eating anything and everything I want."

That's pretty much the best part to me. I love just eating what I like without worrying, thinking of it as a good thing. I've noticed I just feel better all around.

Ooohs for me;

The thought of getting a little larger and how my spouse/friends might react. 

Getting comfortable wearing sexier clothes the way I look, having sexual confidence all together for once. Just feeling more beautiful.

Ahhs; 

Eating a little more than I use to before realizing this about myself. Having seconds for once!

Just being so spongey! I like how pretty much every inch of me has some plush, it just feels so feminine and beautiful.

Yays;

Having the confidence to finally talk about this stuff, not just online, but to my spouse and our close friends. More so, that they seem accepting of it and happy for me.

Seeing the scale a little higher than it was before and being completely excited about it. 

Might post more later. I think I'm hyper from too much coffee. >_>


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 13, 2007)

COFFEE?!??!?!


.. where?!!


<-- very excited


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Ooohs:*


lots of blueberry bagels

*Oh nos:*


belly aches whenever I eat anything


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ooohs:

Watching a pear shaped girl with a big ass and an amount of cellulite on her legs and thighs walk in a jean skirt. 

Aaaahs:
The thought of her.

Yays:
The growing a bigger ass and legs.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 29, 2007)

Kenster102.5 said:


> Ooohs:
> 
> Watching a pear shaped girl with a big ass and an amount of cellulite on her legs and thighs walk in a jean skirt.
> 
> ...



...... uhhhh


----------



## lysh (Dec 3, 2007)

Obesus said:


> .... Thank you for inspiring and restoring my conviction in the Joy of Gaining! Say...that sounds like a nifty book!




I like that!! *The Joy of Gaining* .... did you copyright it yet?


----------



## Catkin (Dec 6, 2007)

*Ooohs:* Catching a glance of myself in the window at night, and realising how far my front curves out now!

*Aaaahs:* Finding the dimple on the back of my knee. Only realised it was there a few weeks ago. Now I can't stop touching it :wubu:
*
Yays:* Being more and more comfortable in my own skin, and realising just how soft I am now when my friend...um...shakes my fat  Love it when he does that.


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 6, 2007)

Ooohs: When I look at my girlfriend's body and I can tell she has gained weight

Aaahs: Watching her and other girls jiggle when they walk

Yays: Finding a community that has similar interests weight gain and what not!


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 20, 2007)

*Yays:*


A belly very full with M&Ms, pudding, and pizza.
Fattening, sweet Christmas presents.

*Aaaahs:*


The full weight of a lovely fellow sitting on my belly as he feeds me said M&Ms and pudding and pizza, making me feel more and more like my tummy is stretching.

*Ooohs:*


Really, really amazing [full] belly rubs and remarkable technique.


----------



## golden_buddha (Dec 30, 2007)

Ohs:

My stomach popping out of my shirt when I move my arms.
Beings able to sit my laptop on my belly.

Ahs.
The feeling of taking off tight pants after a huge meal

Yays:
Chocolate
Stretch Marks
Comments


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 30, 2007)

Oooh Rebecca, you do know how to flatter a man. :wubu:


----------



## Obesus (Dec 30, 2007)

I mean it's a heck of a job, but somebody has to do it and I can just begin with what I have already published in Apocalypse Culture (Disciples of Flesh) and SOMA magazine (In Praise of Gluttony)...I just need to PAD IT OUT a bit! Oooooooh...I need some pun-control editing! 



lysh said:


> I like that!! *The Joy of Gaining* .... did you copyright it yet?


----------



## altered states (Dec 31, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ... I can just begin with what I have already published in Apocalypse Culture (Disciples of Flesh)



Really? A classic! I don't think you need to publish anything further, ever, to consider it a life well lived. (Though I'll be on the lookout if you do!)


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 1, 2008)

oooh----eating a big plate of spaghetti

ahhh---the way food calms my nerves when I anxious
snacking throughout the day--fun!!!
yay-- seeing a fat lady order a big order of pancakes at my favorite eatery.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 4, 2008)

*Oooh*, *Aaaah*, & *Yay*:


Blue cake! with chocolate frosting

It's pretty yummy, actually.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 4, 2008)

going swimming!!


ooooh: having my round belly help snuggly in my swim suit

ahh: floating in the pool.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 5, 2008)

Rebecca: That looks awesome! 0.0

I've only ever had the reverse (chocolate cake with blue frosting)


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> Really, really amazing [full] belly rubs and remarkable technique.


My feeder does that for me when my belly is packed. Then he'll feed me ice cream after a good rubbing. :eat2:


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 15, 2008)

*Boo*:

While I deeply love and appreciate the camera I got for Christmas, it has that stupid "slimming" option.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 15, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> *Boo*:
> 
> While I deeply love and appreciate the camera I got for Christmas, it has that stupid "slimming" option.


I have never heard of such a thing - that is crazy!


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 15, 2008)

Ooohs: When I look at my body and I can tell I have gained more weight, especially my boobs and belly.

Aaahs: Growing out of my 6x clothes. Having my feeder stuff me FULL of fattening foods.

Yays: Finding a community that has similar interests weight gain so I don't feel like a freak anymore.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> *Boo*:
> 
> While I deeply love and appreciate the camera I got for Christmas, it has that stupid "slimming" option.



OMG that is so absurd. And insulting!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 15, 2008)

It is a bit of both, but, *evil laugh*, I'm immune to such things! Too fat for eSlimming.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 15, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> *Boo*:
> 
> While I deeply love and appreciate the camera I got for Christmas, it has that stupid "slimming" option.


Turn it sideways.
That way, it has the opposite effect!
(I'm pretty sure this was discussed elsewhere on the boards, but don't reacll the thread name).
-Rusty


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 16, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Turn it sideways.
> That way, it has the opposite effect!
> (I'm pretty sure this was discussed elsewhere on the boards, but don't reacll the thread name).
> -Rusty



I know it was discussed on the board. It was also an article on the main site...that's kind of why I linked to it and didn't go into a big long discourse about what the "slimming" effect is...


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 16, 2008)

*Yay:*


This neato napkin my friend sent to me.
yes, that is where I got my avatar.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 16, 2008)

Fair 'nuff.
Still, a camera is a camera, and you should find plenty of use for it 

-Enjoy!

-Rusty


----------



## luvfanny (Jan 16, 2008)

Kenster102.5 said:


> Ooohs:
> 
> Watching a pear shaped girl with a big ass and an amount of cellulite on her legs and thighs walk in a jean skirt.
> 
> ...



Ditto! Especially a way-too-tight jeans skirt, maybe even one that's splitting at the seam!!!


----------



## LiLaKuhJunge (Jan 16, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> *Boo*:
> 
> While I deeply love and appreciate the camera I got for Christmas, it has that stupid "slimming" option.



That can be fun - try diagonal or vertical photos  Also, a car or bike in the background with elliptic wheels would be nice...

Lilakuhjunge


----------



## Shy Aurora (Jan 16, 2008)

Ooh: The feeling of freedom when you remove too small jeans.

Aah: The feeling when you are stuffed and your belly is bulging from being stuffed.

Yays:The taste of all the foods I was forbidden when I was growing up especially pizza and peanut butter chocolate milkshakes.

Oh Noes: Not possible to find clothes in most stores.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2008)

oooh: being jiggled! annnd raspberries on my belly 

aahh: belly rubs after big meals / having my love handles used as arm rests on the subway:wubu:

yay: mcdonald's breakfast :9


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 17, 2008)

troubadours said:


> yay: mcdonald's breakfast :9



Oh do I hear you on this one. Someone woke me up today with a very large bag of McDonald's breakfast sandwiches...and all for me


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 17, 2008)

*Yays:*


Going to the store for ice cream!

*Ooohs:*


My favorite brand of ice cream has introduced Turtle Sundae ice cream (turtles are my favorite candy).

*Boo*:

The store has inexplicably moved the Alli display _into_ the ice cream aisle. Subtle much?


----------



## troubadours (Jan 17, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> Oh do I hear you on this one. Someone woke me up today with a very large bag of McDonald's breakfast sandwiches...and all for me




mmm that sounds like the best thing ever. right now i am really into the cinammon melts and sausage burritos :9


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a major love for their sausage biscuits--no cheese or egg (though I like both)--and orange juice. num nums


troubadours said:


> mmm that sounds like the best thing ever. right now i am really into the cinammon melts and sausage burritos :9


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> I have a major love for their sausage biscuits--no cheese or egg (though I like both)--and orange juice. num nums



Stop it, you ladies are making me hungry for you! :blink:
Er... I mean... those breakfast meals from McDonalds... yeah, that'll work...


----------



## LikesUSoft (Jan 19, 2008)

my fantasy is to take my nice bottom heavy girlfriend to the pastry shop to buy a bag full of goodies for her. While she's bending over looking into the pastry case, I'd like to serepetitiously run my hand over her nice love handles and buns....ooooohhhhh


----------



## troubadours (Jan 19, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> I have a major love for their sausage biscuits--no cheese or egg (though I like both)--and orange juice. num nums



mmm i also love bacon egg and cheese biscuit. omg im hungry now ;_; off to make nachos and cheese with salsa.

another yay: being able to hold a lot of the aforementioned food in my belly!


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 21, 2008)

Yays:

* Running out for a late night shopping spree for my girl (when I've had the right growing girl to shop for).


Ooohs:

* Feeling her growing body squash me as she sits on my lap/body and enjoys her goodies, while watching TV, reading, etc.

Boo

* Running out of food for my lady, having to go to work the next morning instead of having time to make a nice big "day after" breakfast for her.


----------

